# can you identify my cichlid



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

i got two of them yesterday and i forgot there name and any info would be great eg what they are compatible with how often to feed all that sort of stuff







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

some one must no


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

It looks like a Jeweled Cichlid to me...but I'm not sure.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Jack Dempsey, just google you will get the info. I had my 3 with Convicts, Red Devil, Fire mouth, Flower horn, they are aggressive as they mature. I fed mine cichlid pellets with some frozen bloodworms alternated in with the regular feedings. these are another one of my all time fav's.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking Jewel as well but the lack of red that mine had on the body and the fins through me, but that is a possibility. My juvi JD's looked like this pic. I had bad experiences with my Jewel's. they were VERY aggressive with ALL of the other fish in the tank, I had to keep them in their own tank and then they fought with each other all the time.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

here are my 3 after they grew to about 4 or 5 inches.


In this pic top right is one of my Jewel's.


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

thank you i think it is one of them that you said i was told from the pet shop when they get older that they will go a red colure


----------

